
Garrett Dimon talks about his solo project Sifter - iisbum
http://www.madebyone.com/sifter
======
Griever
I remember several years ago eagerly anticipating the release of Sifter simply
because the design was so fresh for its time. I would peruse Garret's blog
constantly to check up on any new postings where he would show off some new
drawings of what he had planned for Sifter. It was all so very inspiring.

Glad to see that the years have been treating him well!

------
juddlyon
Watched this guy from afar, he's very talented. Glad to see him doing well.

If Sifter adds Beanstalk integration, mark me down for an account.

